# Atom Broadhead



## txhntr1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anybody shot these? I was just wondering what the flight characteristics were, accuracy and blood trails were like


----------



## live_2hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey txhntr1
I shot these broadheads last year for the first time and as far as accuracy they are great. I couldn't tell you about the blood trail cause the doe I shot went down where she stood. I hit a little high and in the spine and she fell right there. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## txhntr1 (Oct 8, 2007)

do they fly like field tips?


----------



## live_2hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

I put them on my arrows and shot three of them at my target and had to refletch 2 arrows. Exact same as my field tips.


----------

